# Νέο τεύχος του περιοδικού "Μετάφραση"



## anna (May 18, 2008)

"Κυκλοφόρησε αυτές τις ημέρες και η καινούργια Μετάφραση, διπλό τεύχος, με μεγάλο αφιέρωμα στη σύγχρονη ιρλανδική λογοτεχνία, που επιμελήθηκαν ο Ντέιβιντ Κόνολι και η Θεοδώρα Βαλκάνου. Η Μετάφραση είναι μοναδικό περιοδικό, έργο ζωής (όσο δραματικό κι αν ακούγεται αυτό) της Οντέτ Βαρών-Βασάρ, που όχι μόνο προβάλλει τη μετάφραση (το μετάφρασμα; το μεταφρασμένο;) αλλά και τον μεταφραστή ή καλύτερα το métier του μεταφραστή. (Και ξέρουμε πόσο περιφρονημένη είναι αυτή η λειτουργία, ακόμη και από τους ίδιους τους εκδότες). Απ' αυτή την άποψη είναι χαρακτηριστική η συνέντευξη του Αχιλλέα Κυριακίδη που μας οδηγεί στους δρόμους της μεταφραστικής μαστορικής. Από τα θεωρητικά κείμενα πρόσεξα το δοκίμιο της Carol Jacobs «Η τερατωδία της μετάφρασης, "το μέλημα του μεταφραστή"», που αναφέρεται στο κείμενο του Βάλτερ Μπένγιαμιν για το μέλημα του μεταφραστή - ένα είδος ληξιαρχικής πράξης γέννησης της μεταφρασιολογίας -, μεταφρασμένο τερατωδώς καλά - και πόσο ακροβατικά - από τον Χάρη Ράπτη".

http://tovima.dolnet.gr/print_article.php?e=B&f=15355&m=S06&aa=2


----------

